# Discount Telluride tickets?



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

anyone have any info / offers for discounted telluride day passes? thanks. d


----------



## Browntown (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you ever end up finding a discount? I am thinking of heading there this weekend, but I am not too keen on paying $85 dollars for a lift ticket


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

no luck on discounts....plenty of luck with snow conditions. shoulder shots all day two weeks ago. d


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I think you can get slightly cheaper tickets at the supermarket in town (maybe $15 cheaper). Not sure if they still do that or not though.

D


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Hotels in Ouray can get you a discount.


----------

